# Appli SFR/Apple Store Belge...



## kjayoub (8 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'habite en Belgique, j'ai donc accès au store belge via mon compte apple.

Je passe une semaine en France, et j'aimerai télécharger l'appli SFR: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/sfr-mon-compte/id326161564?mt=8

Apparemment pas moyen car Apple me dit que ce téléchargement doit être fait via un compte Apple store FR, et non pas Apple Store BE...

Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce genre de problème?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2013)

Oui, c&#8217;est un problème récurent et bien connu. Nous en parlons souvent ici.

Il te faut absolument un compte français en effet pour télécharger quelque chose sur le store français.

Le mieux est de t&#8217;inscrire avec une adresse différente de ton compte belge après avoir tenté de charger l&#8217;application SFR.

Là, tu auras la possibilité de créer un compte sans carte de crédit associée. Tu mets une adresse réelle d&#8217;un hôtel ou autre, et ça marche.

C&#8217;est un peu hallucinant ce genre de limitation en Europe, je te l&#8217;accorde.


----------



## kjayoub (8 Avril 2013)

ok je vais tester!

merci pour la réponse rapide, et en effet, quelle limite débile...


----------

